# 1st kill



## Matthew Parnell (Apr 12, 2014)

hopefully one of many

9mm metal balls ammo

will be cooked and eaten tomorrow


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice shot and some grate eating


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good going nice shot.


----------



## Matthew Parnell (Apr 12, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Good going nice shot.


thanks


----------



## Matthew Parnell (Apr 12, 2014)

big t said:


> Nice shot and some grate eating


thanks wll post picture of it cooking in something dont know what to make out of it yet


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!!! Should be yummy ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Shooting...You can do a google search how to fix rabbit to eat...serve with potato's & some kind of vegetable like sweet corn ..peas..green beans,,,....Om


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I use the same recipe for pulled pork when i cook rabbits, gets the most out of the meat


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## Grada (Mar 6, 2014)

Sniper shot.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Clean shot. Should be great eating.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome Shot!


----------

